# Vet prescribed Metacam today - thoughts?



## Leebs (Jan 21, 2013)

My 8yr old female cat had a bout of cystitis about 3 months ago and was given an injection each of antibiotic and anti-inflammatory. As a new cat owner (rescue cat, medical history unknown prior to us re-homing her last June), I didn't check the particulars of these.

Last night she wouldn't come out of her litter tray again, passing only small amounts of urine. Bless her, she was also sick, which is very unusual for her. Concerned about a urinary tract infection, I took her up to the vet first thing this morning. She had another antibiotic (convenia, 80mg), blood tests (all came back in the normal range, except the GLU - just within the 'high' bracket which the vet attributed to stress. Though a bit of research online suggests this could also indicate diabetes, which is something I will monitor closely). She was given some protexin cystophan capsules to add to her food, and i bought some royal canin urinary s/o wet pouches to give her. The vet diagnosed cystitis again. 

The bit I'm now concerned about is that the vet also prescribed metacam oral suspension to be given once a day (up to the 4 mark on the syringe) as an anti-inflammatory. But a bit of online research has thrown up the possible dangers of this (kidney failure), and that in America it's considered very controversial. Given all the other treatment she's having, I'm seriously considering leaving this out...but I obviously don't want to leave her in pain.

My second concern is that the anti-inflammatory given 3 months ago may have been the injectable version of metacam, meaning any further doses of it could be harmful to her?

I'd really like people's thoughts on this. I intend to ring my vet up and get some further feedback from her, but I would like a 'balanced' view from experienced cat owners. 

Also I took her to Vets4Pets. I realise each branch will be different, but generally do they have a good reputation?:confused1:..I'm now thinking that their 'corporate' ethos might find them trying to push branded medications onto pets owners without proper regard for the impact it could have...


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

I seriously wouldn't worry about the injection given 3 months ago-it's left her system long ago! I'd imagine the oral is only prescribed for a few days?

Your vet did the right thing having bloodtests and as long as the renal perameters are within normal limits, then it should be fairly safe. In addition, she's only 8 and I would be far more concerned if she were older where it could tip her over the edge. For this reason, I'm certainly not a fan ( neither is my vet) of Metacam use with older cats or those who have renal issues.

HOWEVER, do be extremely cautious with the (exact) dosing and make sure her she's well hydrated (wet food definitely with cystitis) at all times. If you notice any adverse affects ( bear in mind it can cause GI issues as well) then I'd stop the medication and call your vet!

Hope she's much better soon!


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

My vet is not keen at all on using Metacam as he says it often causes nasty diarrhoea.
If your cat is prone to repeat UTI I know this stuff gets good reviews 
Waterfall D-Mannose ? Powder and Tablets for alternative cystitis treatment - +44(0)1904 789559


----------



## denflo (Apr 29, 2011)

I'm a BIG fan of the D-Mannose stuff and it even works for us humans! I really wouldn't be worried about the Metacam, cystitis is a very painful thing to have, so if the vet has prescribed a pain killer and the cat has had normal results on the blood tests, then I would go with it for a few days, but like others have said, do make sure that you get the dosage exact, it can be nasty if overdosed. 

If the vet thinks that the cystitis is stress related, you could also try the plug in Feliways. Cystophan has a calmer supplement in it as well, so probably why this was prescribed as opposed to others such as cystease or cystaid. A combination of these things may help and can certainly do no harm. Do you feed dry food as well as wet? If so, I would certainly cut this out altogether if you can, or feed only a very small handful every now and again. Make sure that there is plenty of water available, it may be helpful if you put several bowls out at various locations around the house, Dennis would always prefer to drink from a large glass on the landing or my bedside table rather than his water bowl! Increase in drinking is also a good sign that something is going wrong as well. 

I hope your girl is feeling better and that you can prevent too many further bouts.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> My second concern is that the anti-inflammatory given 3 months ago may have been the injectable version of metacam, meaning any further doses of it could be harmful to her?


I'd really like you to give a reference to what you've seen that leads you to believe this. You're not alone in forming this belief that once a cat has had injectable Metacam it mustn't *ever* have the drug again. This is probably an example of one person interpreting something (wrongly in this case) and putting it on a website. Whole tracts of amateur opinion are often copied and pasted from one website to another.

Many a pet cat left in at the vet to be neutered has been given injectable Metacam and their owners know nothing about it. If it were truly a once and once only drug no vet would ever prescribe it for any neutered animal.


----------

